# [SOLVED] Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...



## seancloud (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Thinkpad T60 and it randomly started freezing as it checks the status of the security chip (after Windows boot screen, before Windows logon box). Disabling the chip in the BIOS does nothing. I can boot into Safe Mode and restore the comp back to a couple days prior, and then I get this error (no freeze):

"There was a problem connecting to a critical service. It is possible that anti-virus or firewall software is blocking the connection. Also, check to make sure that the TPM device driver is installed and enabled."

I then get the same error when Windows first loads. This time it's a Windows dialog box.

I have Symantec Personal Firewall and AVG Free. Not that it necessarily has any logical connection, but this started after I installed the latest XP updates.

Any ideas?

Sean


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...*

First try to uninstall ThinkVantage Client Security program / Client Security solution. I believe you can get a new release for this application in the IBM/Lenovo website.

Uninstall Symantec personal firewall. Also use removal tool of Symantec products. If you have used Antivirus from Symantec before, use the AV removal tool (see Symantec website).

Check also in Device Manager if you have devices that have yellow/red marks or any device under UNKNOWN. Follow the instructions on how to install the driver from here: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-58054.html


----------



## seancloud (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...*

Thanks Trigger. I killed CSS and the Symanec firewall and it boots into Windows and then gives me the error in a Windows dialog, but I can just click that away. Weird that it's giving me the error when it's uninstalled, heh...

No biggie though. It works...thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...*

The same error? If not and you still need help, include the exact error in your next post.


----------



## seancloud (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...*

Well, CSS is uninstalled and it no longer checks the security chip and auto-logs me into Windows, but now when I log in I still get an error from Client Security Solution in a Windows dialog that reads:

"There was a problem connecting to a critical service. It is possible that anti-virus or firewall software is blocking the connection. Also, check to make sure that the TPM device driver is installed and enabled."


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...*



TriggerFinger said:


> First try to uninstall ThinkVantage Client Security program / Client Security solution. I believe you can get a new release for this application in the IBM/Lenovo website.
> 
> Uninstall Symantec personal firewall. Also use removal tool of Symantec products. If you have used Antivirus from Symantec before, use the AV removal tool (see Symantec website).
> 
> Check also in Device Manager if you have devices that have yellow/red marks or any device under UNKNOWN. Follow the instructions on how to install the driver from here: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-58054.html


Were you able to do the third suggestion above?

EDIT:
If you have uninstalled CSS and still get that error, open MSCONFIG and go to STARTUP tab. Look for anything related to *CSSAUTH* and disable/remove that entry. Another way is to run REGEDIT, and remove *CSSAUTH* key in *HKEY_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run*.


----------



## TechFind (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...*

You could try this (it's for X60):
Restart your computer.
Press F1 when the blue button prompt comes up.
Use the down arrow key to highlight Security and hit Enter.
From Security choose Security Chip.
If the Current Setting is Disabled then this is your problem.
Hit Enter and select Inactive.
Finally hit F10.


----------



## seancloud (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...*

I installed the TPM drivers and made the chip inactive and everything's fine now. Thanks guys...you rock!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...*

Thanks for the update. Please mark this as SOLVED in Thread Tools if there's no other concerns needing help with.


----------



## seancloud (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...*

Sure thing.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Thinkpad T60 freezes when checking the status of the security chip...*

Marking this thread as CLOSED. For others with similar problems, please create your own thread. As for the owner of this thread, if you need to have this re-opened, send me or any MOD a PM.


----------

